# Giant Wedge Seatpost Clamp Issues



## Lava (Apr 25, 2018)

I've had my first frame replaced after the seat-tube on my first Giant XTC 2017 (2) Medium sized cracked.

It's started with loud creaking noises at the wedges. I took it into the shop, and Giant replaced the frame.

I now have a new frame, and the wedge is still doing this same loud cracking/popping sound when I go over bumps. I've taken it back to the shop and they replaced the wedges. And still it doesn't go away.

Here's how I tried to manage it. 

1) First, never un-screw the bolt, and I try and set and forget it.
2) I apply grease over all the wedges and the bolt.
3) Then I apply Giant's (prepacked carbon fiber grip) to the inside of the seat tube, and over the seatpost.
4) I make sure that there is no grease touching the frame, and just have carbon paste on the frame and seat tube.
5) Prior to installing/and adding fresh materials, I made sure everything is washed thoroughly (no sand/or old grease. 

Now As I tighten up the bolt with the number 4 hex key, I hear the wedges creaking/cracking, and get's less as it meets the 8NM max threshold. But riding it at 8NM makes so much noise, I can even get the wedges to creak and crack when just moving the saddle by hand. Upping the torque makes the creaking less often, but it's still there - I don't know what to do, and I think the shop is getting tired of this same issue over and over.

I think this happens because of the wedges moving over each other, as this is metal on metal. I weight 83Kg and try and get off the saddle over almost everything now.
If I road ride it's great, then I don't hear anything, unless I shift a little in the saddle when my ass get's numb, then I expect a popping sound again.

Has anyone got a solution for this? The bike shop guy said that this is common with Cannondale also. He said to use Carbon paste with everything, but this also doesn't work.


----------



## oscarxtc (May 9, 2018)

I have the same problem. They also changed the frame, but with the new one the problem has not been solved. I have tried everything, but the crack sound does not disappear. I'm sure it's a Giant design problem, but maybe someone has managed to fix it and can help us.
Please help!!!


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

No idea why Giant decided to use this design. Clint Gibbs mentioned it on his vid review of the bike as well (start about 1:40) so you're not alone. I don't know if there's a guaranteed solution. Too bad because it's an otherwise awesome bike.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Who ever thought such a simple device such as a seatpost clamp wasn't "technologically advanced" enough for a bicycle and was a real issue? Ttyl, Fahn


----------



## oscarxtc (May 9, 2018)

Thanks for your comments.
I hope it's not a design flaw, and that the problem is that we're doing something wrong. I have spoken with several Giant technical assistants, and they all tell me that in theory there is nothing special to do to make it work properly.
I will continue researching and testing different configurations.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

so that clamp looks like my Giant Defy, the top of the frame is where to access the bolt ?

My 2015 XTC has a bolt underneath, and one wedge, not multiple pieces.

when the bike was new it made a few loud cracks, and when I got back and inspected it, it turned out the cracks was carbon fiber flashing from around the wedge gap and seat tube area, left over from manufacturing. Once I cleared it out ...it cracked (I mean made a crack sound, nothing really broke) one more time when I landed wrong on the saddle. again, took apart, cleaned it, found a tiny piece of carbon flashing. cleaned it, relaid down some tacx carbon paste, tightened up to (this one is speced at 10nm) and no issues since. 

so.......maybe it is thin over-moulded carbon flash that need to be chunked out
of the area ? I have a borescope and looked in mine and all is well after the initial 'breaking' in....


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

LarryFahn said:


> Who ever thought such a simple device such as a seatpost clamp wasn't "technologically advanced" enough for a bicycle and was a real issue? Ttyl, Fahn


yeah I agree. the XTC is a fine bike, but it doesn't need a space age seat clamp. just make it regular, I still would have bought the bike itself. all that does is make it pretty on stage at Interbike.


----------



## oscarxtc (May 9, 2018)

I will try to clean the area very well, but I do not think this will solve the problem. I do not see any loose carbon fiber parts


----------



## Lava (Apr 25, 2018)

The real issue is that I cannot work out where the cracking is originating from. But here's my findings - When I pull the seatpost back, there is a slight clicking sound, and when I push it forward from there, a loud crack sound.

Now this happens almost over every single little bump in the road. when riding, since I'm sitting with my full 83KG's of weight and moving the seatpost around. Also the seatpost is one of those thin ones, so there is a lot of flex and bending - especially right down below where those forces collect on the wedges.

I'm guessing it's the wedges being moved away and to the frame that's causing that cracking sounds. It's almost as if the seatpost area is not tight enough, and there is too much play there. 

I've asked the bike shop if I should not maybe inset a lining of inner seat-tube down there and see if this makes things more snug, to which they said it's worth a try.

But I'm not going open the wedges again, each time I've taken the post apart the noise have gotten worse and worse. I'm almost done paying off this piece of ****, then I'm getting a proper XC brand and bike.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Lava said:


> The real issue is that I cannot work out where the cracking is originating from. But here's my findings - When I pull the seatpost back, there is a slight clicking sound, and when I push it forward from there, a loud crack sound.
> 
> Now this happens almost over every single little bump in the road. when riding, since I'm sitting with my full 83KG's of weight and moving the seatpost around. Also the seatpost is one of those thin ones, so there is a lot of flex and bending - especially right down below where those forces collect on the wedges.
> 
> ...


well, ASIDE from the noise (and if my bike made a noise like that I would demand full refund)

the XTC is one of the ultimate hardtails ever produced

but that seat clamp design is BULL. I almost tossed mine but I did figure out 
what the noise was on my 2015 XTC and it is fixed and ...best hardtail ever...

dammit Giant !!!!! you make great stuff but didn't work out your fancy clamp in QA didja ?

this picture is of the headtube area on a different bike, but I am using
it as an example of carbon flashing that was in my seatpost area. this is the thing
to reach in and break off with your fingertips if there is any of this inside the frame. it caused maddening creaks and crack sounds on my XTC until it all
just broke off and ...now silent


----------



## Lava (Apr 25, 2018)

Deep down in my seatube the only weird thing I could see is a small chip - I've taken it to the LBS who then took the frame to GIANT, who said - that it's just a roughly done job and is nothing to worry about. I cannot claim that this is the cause for the cracking.

My thinking is I cannot smooth anything out in there, it's too deep - if it does however fail like the previous frame did - I will take it back to GIANT for a refund. Will will not want the same frame again, I'd rather downgrade to an alloy Anthem but from prior 2017 when this "tech" was introduced. But thanks for that perspective of the "flashing." That was good insight!


----------



## oscarxtc (May 9, 2018)

I tell you things that have worked for me temporarily. Carbon paste in the contact zone of the seatpost with the frame. In the area of ​​contact between the seat post and part I do not put anything. I clean very well with degreased Finish Line the wedges and the screw.
In this way I have managed to make it two months without making the noise. After that time I had to do the same thing again.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

The industry wants you to believe that "carbon is better". Remember though, we all rode aluminum for 20+ years. It's not a "downgrade" by any means. It's just a way of changing a stale market and pushing more changes in our faces. Ttyl, Fahn


----------



## oscarxtc (May 9, 2018)

Today I tried something else:
Carbon paste in the contact zone of the seatpost with the frame. In the area of ​​contact between the seat post and wedges I do not put anything. I clean very well with degreased Finish Line Speed Clean the wedges and the screw. With the degreaser, also clean the contact area between the frame and the wedges. Then I apply Loctite 222 fixer on the screw thread. What I intend with all this, is that the portions do not move. Today I went with the bike, and it seems that it worked well. I'll tell you if it's a solution and hold on. 
Sorry for my English, I'm Spanish and it's a bit difficult for me to write in English. I'm trying to improve!


----------



## Lava (Apr 25, 2018)

Your English is perfect Oscarxtc. What bike do you have, A GIANT XTC, (year, model?) 
I have the XTC 2017 2 (large frame) - Just curious.


----------



## oscarxtc (May 9, 2018)

My bike is a Giant XTC 1.5 2017, but when I changed the framethey put me on XTC 0 2018. I have put many improvements: carbon seatpost and seat, monoplate, ultralight wheels... I managed to leave it with 9.8 kg of weight. It is the L size


----------



## oscarxtc (May 9, 2018)




----------



## oscarxtc (May 9, 2018)

Hello Lava! Have you tried the solution I gave you? It's working for me, I'm very happy. The key is that the screw and the wedges do not move. In addition to the instructions I gave you, I also put in some grease (no carbon paste!) In the center wedge. This is to avoid small creaks, not the main noise. It is very important that the wedges and the contact area of the frame with the wedges, haven't grease or carbon paste, so it is best that you put the seatpost and the portions at the same time.


----------



## Lava (Apr 25, 2018)

Brilliant, thank you. Yes I have seen your solution - and will be trying this method next time I absolutely need to take out the seat-post again to clean it. It's currently turning winter and my rides end up with lots of mud and sand in everything.

I'm currently hearing only a creak/crack when going standing up after being on the seat, and whilst climbing rough uphills. It's quiet when on the flat roads.

Thank you again for sharing your experiments - happy riding!


----------



## Slow biker (Jul 20, 2018)

Good day everyone.

I just inspected my Giant's integrated seatpost clamp and found out there are some chipping above the wedge part. I wasn't able to notice it before as I set and forget that part until recently when I inspected the bike and this is what I found:









Is this normal on Giant bikes or is there anything I need to worry about like breaking or something like? I'm not sure if its just paint chip or it had already penetrated through...

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## Lava (Apr 25, 2018)

It's carbon correct? Mine has the same little chips in the carbon - I don't think it's that serious.


----------



## Slow biker (Jul 20, 2018)

Lava said:


> It's carbon correct? Mine has the same little chips in the carbon - I don't think it's that serious.


Yes sir Lava. Its a 2016 XTC advanced sl 27.5 size M. Some of them looks like chips of carbon. Its a great relief knowing that it's not that serious. Is this normal on Giant's integrated seatpost clamps? Seems like its a common problem..? I don't even know how I got this. I just found out a while ago when I inspected the bike and I've been riding this for years already although I didn't experience any creaking or cracking sound the whole time I had this bike. Although I experience ticking sound on the head tube when I set my fork to firmest and ride on the rough.

Thank you very much for the quick reply.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I wanted a Giant Tough Road or Any Road a couple of years ago. I rode one and really liked it but one of the things that stopped me was that seat post wedge clamp thing.


----------



## Slow biker (Jul 20, 2018)

NYrr496 said:


> I wanted a Giant Tough Road or Any Road a couple of years ago. I rode one and really liked it but one of the things that stopped me was that seat post wedge clamp thing.


Its a great bike though. Maybe the newer designed wedge clamp thing works better now as it is tightened from the top already, not sure if its Giant's solution to fix that problem.

I hope mine don't go worse though. Just checked it a while ago and it's still as it is like the last time I inspected.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Slow biker said:


> Its a great bike though. Maybe the newer designed wedge clamp thing works better now as it is tightened from the top already, not sure if its Giant's solution to fix that problem.
> 
> I hope mine don't go worse though. Just checked it a while ago and it's still as it is like the last time I inspected.


I still haven't bought a skinny tire bike. I'll take another look. If it isn't any better I'll end up with a Surly.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

reminds me of the old headset design


----------



## juliotm68 (Sep 14, 2018)

Hola Oscar acabo de comprar una Bike Giant 2017 y trae ese tipo de cuña....podrias explicar , algo entendi de tu comentario. Gracias , no hablo ingles, pero he traducido algunas cosas y mas o menos .saludos


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Si!


----------



## oscarxtc (May 9, 2018)

Hola Julio. ¿Qué necesitas saber?


----------



## Lava (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi 2018oscarxtc, 

I'm still sitting with issue of the creaking and cracking noises. I've tried your method of cleaning the threads/and clamps. Loctite the threads of the bolt, and then only applying grease to the inner wedge.

What's happening now is, the top wedge (attached image) is breaking at the sides, and now the bolt is just getting loose again. This causes the seatpost to slide down, and the creaking comes back.

I've also had the entire wedge setups (all 3 replaced twice!) And it's still just doing the same thing over and over.

Tried now going to different bike shops, and they don't any solution. I guess this problem cannot be solved for me.

I honestly don't recommend these XTC/Anthem bikes with the D-Fuse setup to anyone.


----------



## oscarxtc (May 9, 2018)

Lava said:


> Hi 2018oscarxtc,
> 
> I'm still sitting with issue of the creaking and cracking noises. I've tried your method of cleaning the threads/and clamps. Loctite the threads of the bolt, and then only applying grease to the inner wedge.
> 
> ...


Hello! Sorry for not answering before, but I have not seen your message. It happened to me exactly the same. I had to change that piece, and put the new one following the instructions that I put on you. Since then I have already done more than 2,000 km and I have not had any problems or noise. Have you already changed the piece? Is it working well? How much do you weigh? I weigh 88kg. I'm telling you because I think this system gives problems for people with a lot of weight


----------



## Lava (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi, 

Mine is making less of a noise after I replaced everything, and then also added plumber-tape over the threads of the bolt. I also have to tighten then bolt down extremely tight. The creaking only happens when I'm shifting my weight whilst climbing. I weigh 86kg, but I guess with all my gear it's most likely 89kg total.

I checked the max rider weight for the XTC/Anthem range is 136KG and 2KG of baggage. That's totals to a 138KG of total rider weight.

Mine has started creaking/cracking/popping again - only takes about 3-4 rides. And then it just gets progressively worse.
Also notice the threads on the bottom wedge is wearing.

It's a frustrating thing - because whilst I mostly enjoy climbing - it's when I'm the most pedantic, because of the stresses and focus you put in during technical climbs, and then the constant creaking and noises just ruins the entire biking experience.

This has now gotten to a point where I'm considering selling the bike.


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 1, 2011)

Giant has moved away from the wedge design on their mtb offerings for 2020. Back to traditional clamp designs. Interestingly, they retain the wedge on road bikes and maybe gravel etc.

My xtc advanced 2 cracked on the frame around the seatpost collar, and I only weigh 68kg and with a bad wrist do basic riding. I couldn't believe it. Ultimately with another issue I got a frame replacement and sold the bike. Extremely disappointed because the bike in the main was a nice ride. I really hated the access or rather lack of access to the seatpost bolt. Just awful.


----------



## Philly Tim (Jan 19, 2012)

lucifuge said:


> Giant has moved away from the wedge design on their mtb offerings for 2020. Back to traditional clamp designs. Interestingly, they retain the wedge on road bikes and maybe gravel etc.
> 
> My xtc advanced 2 cracked on the frame around the seatpost collar, and I only weigh 68kg and with a bad wrist do basic riding. I couldn't believe it. Ultimately with another issue I got a frame replacement and sold the bike. Extremely disappointed because the bike in the main was a nice ride. I really hated the access or rather lack of access to the seatpost bolt. Just awful.


My 2019 Giant Revolt Advanced 0 gravel bike just cracked around the seatpost collar too--which is what led me to this thread. I'm a big guy, and it was an XL frame, but the bike has less than 1,500 miles on it, most of them pretty easy.


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 1, 2011)

Philly Tim said:


> My 2019 Giant Revolt Advanced 0 gravel bike just cracked around the seatpost collar too--which is what led me to this thread. I'm a big guy, and it was an XL frame, but the bike has less than 1,500 miles on it, most of them pretty easy.


Assuming you're the orig owner sounds like you will not only score a new frame but possibly a 2020 frame.


----------



## oscarxtc (May 9, 2018)

Problema solucionado, privado


----------



## Lava (Apr 25, 2018)

:-(


----------



## Jay2112 (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi chaps. I know this is an old thread, but unfortunately not a forgotten issue. I've got a giant defy advanced pro 1 2017 Road bike and thought I had the same issue, but didn't. It turned out to be the top of the seat post, the join where the top meets the actual post. There was minute movement there that I only noticed in the sun it was that small. My solution was to take out the post, turn it upside down with saddle still attached. I put my feet on either end of saddle and poured Lube inside the post, then moved the post side to side. Sure enough, Lube started leaking from the seam. This dampened the noise significantly. The downside is it means the glue holding the two together is faltering, but another problem for another day when I've got over £100 to spare for a seat post.


----------



## Lava (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi Jay, 

Yes this might be and old thread, however it will remain relevant for quite some time. Since this is a design flaw in GIANT's D-Fuse seat post clamps. And there is no remedy (or at least I haven't found one)

My new frame (Same as oscarxtc's original one) that GIANT replaced for me after my 2nd frame cracked also at the seat post - I still have this problem.

Took it to the new GIANT dealer that assembled the replacement frame for me to also have a look at it.
We replaced the wedges, and followed again the recommendations of assembly, but alas - it still doesn't stop creaking/cracking! 

I've been under lock-down now for 3 weeks - and will still be for another 2 - So no riding anymore.


----------



## AlMAl (Jun 19, 2020)

Your problem sounds all too familiar. I found two things that fixed these.
I too had a squeaky creaky seat, seat post, and wedge that continued to slip during my ride. My bike is the Giant Toughroad, it's aluminum. 
My actual saddle was also making noise similar to the noise coming from the wedge area. What fixed both of those issues was Finish Line Dry Lube. A bit on the saddle rails and clamp before tightening and a bit on the wedge bolt and the front facing side of the wedge itself. Wiped off the excess and reinstalled. No more noise at all, nothing.
However I was still having slippage during my ride, up to an inch or more. I went to a bike shop and they suggested carbon paste which they couldn't sell me. Amazon has some pretty cheap, but I tried aerosol hair spray. I know, I know, I know... A spritz inside the frame tube and a light coating on all sides of my seat post. This stopped slippage immediately and was a lot cheaper than carbon paste. I may have to reapply occasionally, but that's no big deal. So far it has lasted for 17 rides of 15 miles or more with zero slippage. That stuff is super sticky.


----------



## AlMAl (Jun 19, 2020)

Jay,
Try Finish Line Dry Lube on the wedge bolt, and a bit on the saddle rails and clamp. They were both making noise for me and was hard to tell where the noise was coming from one or both. Dry Lube stopped both, no more creaky squeaky. Then a applied some aerosol hair spray inside the seat tube and on the seat post, to keep it from slipping down during my rides. Try it and let me know...


----------



## AlMAl (Jun 19, 2020)

Try Finish Line Dry Lube on the wedge bolt and the front facing side of the wedge where it touches the frame tube. Also, put a drop or two on the saddle rails and the clamps where the saddle attaches to the post. Both were making noise for me. Dry lube, wipe the excess, absolutely no more noise, EVER!
Also I put some aerosol hair spray on the seat post and a spritz inside the frame tube, which has eliminated the constant slippage I was having. It's cheaper that carbon paste. try it and let me know.


----------



## AlMAl (Jun 19, 2020)

Try Finish Line Dry Lube instead of grease. Put on the wedge bolt, front side of the wedge that touches the frame tube. Also, put some on your saddle rails and the clamps that attach it to the seat post. Wipe the excess and reinstall. No type of oil or grease worked for me, but the Dry Lube eliminated the noises 100%. Then, for the slippage I sprayed some aerosol hair spray on all sides of the seat post, and a spritz down inside the frame tube. That completely stopped the slippage. Also, cheaper that carbon paste.


----------



## shabbadeuce (Nov 11, 2013)

*Finding this thread just got my 2021 TCR Advanced 2*

Hi All,

Just got a 2021 TCR advanced (rim brake version) - and having issues adjusting the post. I have adjusted it twice since I got it, but after my last adjustment and ride I've decide the saddle needs to come up. So I back the bolt off, tap it to 'loosen' it...but then the top wedge just stays in place. It won't budge. I thought I could use my fingers to pry it but nothing happens.

I've re-tightened the bolt and tried it several times now, each time with the same result. The bolt drops/loosens but the top cap just stays wedged.

Was thinking that I either struck it too hard with the mallet at some point and pounded it in? Or have I lost a part of the wedge in the frame?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lava (Apr 25, 2018)

You should consider taking it back to the Bike Shop, instead of damaging it (that's my suggestion)


----------

